# Games automatically minimizing..



## Viperx_415 (Mar 28, 2006)

I will start with specs:
Intel 3.0
Windows XP Home Edition
GeForce 6800 256MB
2GB Ram

The problem I am having is while playing games, mostly while in Everquest II and Elder Scrolls Oblivion the game will automatically minimize and I see something on the task bar on the bottom show up and then disappear (it doesn't say anything on it). I will then have to re maximize my game and usually during oblivion it will freeze upon maximizing. This problem has been getting very annoying lately and I have run spyware checks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

is it always at a certain time? Also try shutting down non-critical processes


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Does it only happen when you play games? What about using the internet?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Thinking about it, I had the same problem when I had Earthlink internet. Earthlink has their own icon in the system tray. It made my games minimize. All I did was close that program, while keeping the connection up and the minimize stopped.


----------



## mdiez (Jun 3, 2005)

I have the exact same problem with my pc. The unknown process appears (nameless) on the task bar for a second, then dissapears. This also causes Oblivion to crash when I play it. Can someone take a look at my hijackthis log and see what the process may be? This happens randomly every 5-10 minutes whether or not I am playing a game. Here's my log:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\AvidSDMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton GoBack\GBPoll.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~3\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~3\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy4\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy4\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe
C:\WINDOWS\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
F:\Shared Software\PC maintanance progs\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/fix_homepage/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/fix_homepage/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy4\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy4\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RCSystem] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" RCSystem * -Startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioDrvEmulator] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" -1 AudioDrvEmulator "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\Audio Emulator\AudDrvEm.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1140479264\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe /R

AMD64 fx-55 processor
2 gigs of ram
geforce 7800gtx 256MB


----------



## Viperx_415 (Mar 28, 2006)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> is it always at a certain time? Also try shutting down non-critical processes


No it happens randomly, probably every 15 - 20 min. I only really notice it while Playing games full screen because they minimize. While doing other tasks it might happen but i probably dont notice because i don't pay attention to the task bar. While playing games it will minimize and i see the unnamed task coming up and leaving.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

I think it's a process that's running, I've had the same problem since my last Windows install. The funny thing is reading this thread has made me realise that it doesn't happen anymore. So I have inadvertently solved my problem with a recent change. A week or two ago I stopped a few things from starting up at boot but I can't remember exactly which ones. I know I stopped the HP update manager (just update manually instead) so thats the first thing I would try. I have a feeling a program you have is possibly checking for updates and causing your problems.


----------



## Viperx_415 (Mar 28, 2006)

Fizban said:


> I think it's a process that's running, I've had the same problem since my last Windows install. The funny thing is reading this thread has made me realise that it doesn't happen anymore. So I have inadvertently solved my problem with a recent change. A week or too ago I stopped a few things from starting up at boot but I can't remember exactly which ones. I know I stopped the HP update manager (just update manually instead) so thats the first thing I would try. I have a feeling a program you have is possibly checking for updates and causing your problems.


Now that you mention it, I think it might have something to do with my HP Fax/Printer Manager. I don't remember having these problems that long ago so it could be that. Either way I will try closing different tasks and see which one will stop it. Hopefully it ends soon, and I can get back to playing my games full screen :up: . Thanks everyone


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Great stuff, please let us know what you find out:up:


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

I've just remembered another process that I blocked through msconfig. I disabled a process called jusched, it's to do with Java but it's not needed.
http://castlecops.com/StartupList.html

I've got a funny feeling that's the one that caused my problem so let us know if you identify a specific process.


----------



## Viperx_415 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok so for everyone who has this problem, close all hp(blah blah) tasks and it shouldn't happen anymore. Thank you for everyone who helped, I can finnaly play games full screen


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

So it was the HP software then, 

Thanks for letting us know Viperx:up: 

If the problem is definitely solved could you please mark the thread as solved using the tools menu in the top right corner.

Cheers


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Good to know :up:


----------

